# Last Week Flounder Fishing



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Went out last week targetting flounder with JD7.62, my father and a couple of buddies. We fished offshore and had a limit of flounder in 3-4 hours. I learned alot from JD7.62 in the process. If you ever have a chance to fish with him don't pass up the opportunity.

Most of the fish were in the 14" range, but we did manage a few 18"+ fish.











Below is a pic of the largest fish:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If I recall, yall limited out in under three hours! I had a blast and looking forward to fishing with you guys next time youre in town!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> If I recall, yall limited out in under three hours! I had a blast and looking forward to fishing with you guys next time youre in town!


You're probably right. I also know I missed at least my limit in fish too so if I had the hook setting technique down from the start, we would have probably had our limit in less than 2 hours!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You did good man. Its just one of things that once you get it....you get it!

Trust me, Ive taken out people that the whole trip they didnt "get it." lol


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job Jason..!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Keith, flounder bite last year was terrible for me. This year its been good but the fish have been smaller. Still looking for some big girls like we got on two years ago when the average fish was more 16-17" with some fish over 22".


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

great job on the flatties
what was your method and or bait for catching them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

That's some great eating!!! JD7.62, do you charter flounder trips?


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm with tail chaser...what methods are you guys using? Flounder are by far my favorite food fish!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Overtime153 said:


> That's some great eating!!! JD7.62, do you charter flounder trips?


I cannot and do not charter boats. Ive never flounder fished off a boat before so when the OP asked if I wanted to tag along I said yes. 

I do run kayak charters for flounder, and in about 2 months I will have my captains license and will be able to take clients out on their own boat if I decide to go that route.


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

I haven't caught a damn flounder on my kayak yet. Went out today and nada! Smh what's the trick here.


----------

